# In the middle of husbands emotional affair...



## cisras (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been married to my husband for almost 12 years now. I had an affair about 6 years ago that almost destroyed our relationship...God saved our marriage in a miraculous way as most couples don't come back from where we were. I thought we would be indestructible for the rest of our lives because neither of us wanted to go back to what had happened before. We are both involved in church ministries and up until a couple of months ago, very solid in our faith. Sin has a way of putting a barrier between us & God. I just found out that I am 10 weeks pregnant with our 3rd child...my other children are 12 & 7 so this was a bit of a surprise. On the way to our ultrasound confirmation appointment, I find out he is not happy with me and has been having an emotional affair with his co-worker. He insists there hasn't been anything physical. I don't know how to cope with this pain or what to do. He doesn't know who to choose...his faith tells him to stay with me and work it out but he has no motivation. We are going to begin counseling but I don't know how successful that will be if 1 foot is out the door as he is so "conflicted" with what to do. He feels this other woman is everything he would have wanted before we met and is falling in love with her. How do I compete with that? I'm so lost and in so much pain & don't know what to do. Any advice on how to cope with this would be so appreciated.


----------

